# Biloxi Marsh Report



## Capt. Pappy Kenney

Raining and windy at Bayou Caddy early today. Rain stopped about 11:00. Left the dock at 11:30. Returned at 3:00. Fished the Biloxi Marsh. Three man limit of reds, released a couple of big bulls and had a few other fish. Best bait was live shrimp and pogies. Stopped at Half Moon going and returning. The water was muddy and no fish. The water was clean where I fished in the marsh. Plenty of reds.

Give me a call and lets go fishing.

Capt. Pappy Kenney

985-290-5764

Email: [email protected]


----------



## YakAtak

Hey man I just moved to Biloxi from Pensacola and I was wondering where some good spots are to catch some bulls I heard that graveline bay holds some reds during the fall. Thanks


----------



## Capt. Pappy Kenney

Justin

I fish out of my dock at Bayou Caddy. I fish La. waters. Biloxi Marsh is in La. It is loaded with world class bull reds right now. I don't target them but manage to catch a few everyday while fishing trout and smaller reds. Unlike other places, where you only find them in deep holes, we have plenty on the flats. These fish act like slot reds. I catch them in 2' of water with live bait under a cork. The strike is spectacular with an explosion around the cork followed by a super sonic 100 yard run across a shallow bay. They are large, running around 20-30#. I had a few over 40# last year. The only problem is, itgenerally ruins my trout bite in that spot. I release all the large bulls.

Capt. Pappy Kenney


----------



## jeubank3

Cap'n,

I have a question for you. I occasionally go to the Biloxi area, and I was wondering how the seasare b/w Biloxi and the Chandeleur Islands. Does the swell come in pretty well b/w Cat Island and the Chandeleurs, or does it shallow out? I was thinking of taking my bay boat down next time I go to play poker, and have always wanted to see that area.


----------



## Capt. Pappy Kenney

Running directly to Chandeleur from Biloxi, can get bad and I don't recommend it in a bay boat. Your best shot, is to launch at Bayou Caddy and run through Grand Pass. No swell but Chandeleur sound is a large body of water and can get pretty rough, worst then Pensacola Bay. The way I go most of the time, is to scoot through the marsh to the Comfort Island area, then across to Freemason, then to North Island. Least amount of open water. If you are a fisherman, once you get to Chandeleur, you won't want to come back. You will fall in love.

Capt. Pappy Kenney


----------

